# Toro 521 with worn auger gear / worm gear



## pwner4once (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi all, 

I just acquired an old Toro 521 last week with carb / some auger transmission issues. 
I torn it down and found the worm-gear (5-7180) / auger gear (5-7170) was completely worn down due to bad seals.
Both gear sets seem to ring around $130 Ebay / Amazon.
This is my first time working with snowblower and that price seems rather excessive for 2 machined gears.
The gear sets for other brands (craftsman/etc) seems much cheaper. 

For you folks more familiar with these machines,
how do I acquire these parts without breaking the bank?
Is it possible to just retro fit a set of auger/worm gear from another brand? 

Thanks


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

No retrofitting on that one BUT a toro 521 is a VERY common blower and could most likely find a good parts machine for less than $50 with a good set of gears and many other usable parts.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I agree with Dauntae, go with another used machine for parts. The gearbox usually is very solid on these machines, so hopefully the next one you find will work for parts. The only new parts I have purchased on the auger assemblies are the impeller bearings.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

I sent you a pm. Unfortunately, parts for upper tier brands like Toro, John Deere, Honda etc command higher prices than the more generic MTD/Murray/Craftsman machines.


----------



## dinkyguitar (Aug 9, 2019)

I just opened my auger gear and added new greased and rubber seal. Smooth as butter now.

But I did look at the price on gears in general, and they are not cheap.

Like suggested, your 521 is a common model so parts should be plenty.

I just bought an 2002 824 to replace my 80's 421 which I will sell soon...I bet my auger gear is the same as yours.

Anyway, I'd look for a used one and ask if it turns smooth and everything.

BTW, my blower takes Mag 1 grease which is $21 (cheapest I found). I tried to use "00" but it was a waste of money since it was too liquidy. Plus I order a rubber seal for $7...basically a square O ring. Plus $7-8 gasket...I was thinking about replacing seals but that's another $15 ea. and mine are still good.

It gets expensive...but do it right the first time with the right stuff and it will last another 20 years or so...Toro's are made well. ****, my 421 still works and I didn't do anything with that when my father in law gave it to me.

Good luck...
dinky


----------



## yoda (Dec 30, 2015)

Make sure someone didn't change the shear bolts to regular bolts. That can destroy a gearbox.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

yoda said:


> Make sure someone didn't change the shear bolts to regular bolts. That can destroy a gearbox.


* TORO Runs Grade 5 Bolts. 
NO BLOODY FREAKING SHEER PINS in them.*


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

yep, they don't use shear bolts on these Toros. The gears are stronger and therefore more expensive. As long as they stay lubricated they usually last forever.


----------

